# OKC and Oklahoma Territory Bottles



## BF109 (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi all, these were found metal detecting around sites in OKC where old buildings or houses had been demolished.  The demo equipment can churn up a lot of dirt and some interesting finds. The O.T. stuff is hard to come by.  I could not get the MOSS BREWING CO. bottle rotated correctly, sorry about that.  Any info appreciated, thanks for looking! 

J.R. BLAIR
BOTTLER
OKLAHOMA CITY, O.T.

METROPOLITAN
BOTTLING WORKS
OKLAHOMA CITY.

BAKER & SHELBY
HOTEL LEE BLOCK
OKLAHOMA CITY, O.T.

MOSS BREWING CO.
OKLAHOMA CITY,
O.T.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 14, 2019)

Here's a link to Oklahoma City Hutch's. You oughta send a picture of your Hutch to Ron Fowler to put on his Site. LEON.



http://www.hutchbook.com/Bottle Dir...nd_Hutches=Find+Hutchinsons&Source=Attributes


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 14, 2019)

The Moss Brewery Operated from 1902-1907. LEON.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jan 14, 2019)

Nice finds!  Especially the Baker & Shelby.


----------



## ACLbottles (Jan 14, 2019)

That Blair hutch is awesome. Great bottles!


----------



## shotdwn (Jan 15, 2019)

They are all super looking bottles!


----------



## BF109 (Jan 16, 2019)

hemihampton said:


> Here's a link to Oklahoma City Hutch's. You oughta send a picture of your Hutch to Ron Fowler to put on his Site. LEON.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hutchbook.com/Bottle Dir...nd_Hutches=Find+Hutchinsons&Source=Attributes



Thanks for the link! I will definitely send him a picture. Is it preferred to highlight the letters like I've seen in some pictures?


----------



## BF109 (Jan 16, 2019)

hemihampton said:


> The Moss Brewery Operated from 1902-1907. View attachment 186657LEON.



Thanks for getting it rotated. I tried a couple different ways but no go.


----------



## BF109 (Jan 16, 2019)

GLASSHOPPER55 said:


> Nice finds as usual, Leon. Especially the Baker & Shelby.



Thank you, that's one's a favorite of mine.


----------



## BF109 (Jan 16, 2019)

ACLbottles said:


> That Blair hutch is awesome. Great bottles!



Thank you!


----------



## BF109 (Jan 16, 2019)

shotdwn said:


> They are all super looking bottles!



Thank you!


----------



## Warf rat (Jan 20, 2019)

Nice!!!


----------



## stephengray (Feb 5, 2019)

BF109, some pretty good finds there. I've had all of these bottles and still have the Moss and Metropolitan. The J.R. Blair, in its condition shown (as long as there are no chips/cracks/bruises), is worth 150-200. The Moss beer, with no chips/cracks, in its condition is worth at least a 100. The Baker & Shelby O.T. is one of the most common from OKC and that size usually goes for 50-75. The squat Metropolitan is an uncommon variant but still with only 10-20. I hope this helps. Of course, if you had the bottles cleaned up the price would increase some. The Blair has a lot of casewear and quite often those don't look good if tumbled, so, I wouldn't with this one. 

Stephen


----------



## nebrokla87 (Feb 15, 2019)

Wish I had the money I would buy them up in a heart beat.


----------



## stephengray (Jun 24, 2019)

I've had all of those bottles and still have two of them. The Moss has had the upper neck replaced it looks like so the value for it would be low. The Blair hutch is the best one, the last one I saw sell went for around 175 if I remember correctly. The Baker & Shelby drug is not hard to get and they usually sell from 50-75.


----------



## stephengray (May 25, 2021)

Hello, do you still have these bottles? Would be willing to sell/trade them? Pls let me know!

Stephen


----------



## UncleBruce (May 25, 2021)

stephengray said:


> Hello, do you still have these bottles? Would be willing to sell/trade them? Pls let me know!
> 
> Stephen


You need that MOSS beer bottle.


----------

